# Twisted stainless steel parallel kanthal build



## Caveman (17/4/16)

Hi guys, so I was making some twisted stainless steel wire tonight, and found some kanthal I had and made some twisted also then an idea came to me. Twisted SS parallel with twisted kanthal.

26awg SS twisted 2 strands with 28awg kanthal twisted 2 strands. 






What do you guys think? Comes to 0.23ohm cold. Flavor is pretty awesome and the clouds are a lot more than I've gotten from this magma before. Probably not as neat as it could be but hey, I was just playing around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/4/16)

Nice ohm level at that kind of mix of wire.. Be interesting too see how long the coil lasts because Kanthal disintegrates faster then SS..


----------



## GreenyZA (18/4/16)

Looking good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA (18/4/16)

Looking good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theyettie (18/4/16)

Nice build bud.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/4/16)

Gizmo said:


> Nice ohm level at that kind of mix of wire.. Be interesting too see how long the coil lasts because Kanthal disintegrates faster then SS..


Coils have a life span longer than 2 days? Thats how long I can resist a new build for lol. Cotton comes out the coils come out


----------



## theyettie (18/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Coils have a life span longer than 2 days? Thats how long I can resist a new build for lol. Cotton comes out the coils come out



Haha, I was the same. Now I've got a build that I like, haven't changed it in about a week (yes, a whole week!!), so a record for me. Hope I won't lose my skills...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Caveman (18/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Coils have a life span longer than 2 days? Thats how long I can resist a new build for lol. Cotton comes out the coils come out



Yup, pretty much this lol.. sometimes its less than that..

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/4/16)

theyettie said:


> Haha, I was the same. Now I've got a build that I like, haven't changed it in about a week (yes, a whole week!!), so a record for me. Hope I won't lose my skills...


I need many more atties to run all the builds I like... 2 more Griffins, at least one more Gemini, like 5 Tsunamis... lol... almost every build has a juice and use. Getting into teeeeeny tiny coils now, great for flavor chasing I am a bit tired of monster builds that just guzzle juice like a sailor

Reactions: Like 2


----------

